# Advice on Picking a Vizsla



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, it's almost here... 6 days until my baby Vizsla comes home! I have the good fortune (or misfortune, depending on how you look at it...) of having first choice of four lovely females. I can't even pick where to eat lunch, so I am at a total loss on how to choose one of these sweet, adorable, naughty puppies.

I've visited three times - all that I can manage with the breeder being two hours away - and this last visit, just a few days ago, I tried to really focus on observing each of the four individually to get a feel for which one would be best for me. I think I failed miserably, as I left there with no clearer idea of which little girl should be "mine".

Now I know that ultimately I will be happy with whichever puppy I choose, but does anyone have any advice on how to pick a puppy? Puppy testing was today, and I should have the results tomorrow and the breeder will make recommendations, so that should help (hopefully). Anything else?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had the best luck, having the breeder choose. At least let them narrow down your pick.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

What TR said. Your unknown is what any puppy is going to grow into. The breeder has seen lots of puppies grow into adults and should be able to see the signs in the puppies that predict the adult. Tell her what you want in the adult and trust her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is where the questionnaire, having conversations with the breeder, and visiting the puppies comes into play. 

The breeder learns a lot about you, your family, and plans you have for the pup. Sees how you interacting with the puppies. They can then take that information, along with them interacting with the puppies daily. In this case they have the temperament test too.
All of that knowledge can lead them to the correct puppy for you.

I hope you post plenty of pictures.


----------



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks texasred & Bob. I did defer to the breeder for her selection advice, and she gave me some good insight but said the females of this litter were very similar, which likely contributed to my issues deciding.

Ultimately, I went up a fourth time and spent time with each individual pup and *eventually* it became clear which one was mine. I will post an introduction thread for her shortly, because she is so stinking cute!


----------

